
Ask HN: Best way to set up single domain for multiple projects? - barbarr
I plan on creating a personal website and attaching several small-scale projects to it. The projects use different backend frameworks. Ideally, they would all share the same domain and hosting service. I also want to be able to easily add new projects to the site. What is a good way to implement these needs?
======
billconan
If I were you, I will simply use haproxy.

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/20606544/haproxy-url-
bas...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/20606544/haproxy-url-based-
routing-with-load-balancing)

------
savethefuture
Sub domains and reverse proxy (nginx or whatever you want to use).

------
vfulco2
Dokku on digital ocean

